# ABA Lightweight Crank Pulleys - NON UNDERDRIVE - GruvenParts.com



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*MKIII ABA Billet Lightweight Crank Pulley*
A *non-underdriven* billet aluminum crank pulley for the MK3 2.0 ABA. This pulley has been redesigned to minimize rotating mass while keeping the same OEM diameter, thus avoiding the typical problems with other guys underdrive pulleys. 
This one weighs over 2 lbs less than the stock pulley and comes complete with new grade 10.9 hardware for a turn key installation. The timing mark has also been machined in. 
Fits all MK3 Golf/Jetta 2.0 ABA engines.


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Good to see a major vw after-market parts company has decided to manufacture these so (hopefully) they will be readily available, as I never have $ when products such as this are produced in limited batches by tex members for other members...
This is an awesome product to take on anyone know if a light weight pulley like this would interfere with the bbm S.C.? I'm N/A but curious just the same. If this isn't the place to ask my bad and please delete this post. 
Glad to see you guys have some 2.0 love








I've been jealous for a while now of all the sick parts you've been making for the vr6


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: (ghoastoflyle)*

$154.95 BTW
very cool, just need some fundage


----------



## Pitsy (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: ABA Lightweight Crank Pulleys - NON UNDERDRIVE - GruvenParts.com (GruvenParts.com)*

That's beautiful. Not a bad price, either.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: ABA Lightweight Crank Pulleys - NON UNDERDRIVE - GruvenParts.com (Pitsy)*

Hopefully will have some installed pics coming soon. This thing is almost toooo pretty to install. Almost ....








http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: ABA Lightweight Crank Pulleys - NON UNDERDRIVE - GruvenParts.com (GruvenParts.com)*

What _typical_ problems are other underdrive pullies having?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: ABA Lightweight Crank Pulleys - NON UNDERDRIVE - GruvenParts.com (independent77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *independent77* »_What _typical_ problems are other underdrive pullies having?

For those who drive their cars hard, its not a good idea to underdrive any component with exception of pwr steering. When the crank is underdrive, it will affect all components in system. 
The electric fan, for instance, will not be getting enough voltage at idle (which is only time you need cooling fan!). It will therefore spin slower and not provide enough cooling in hot weather under hard driving conditions. A slower spinning water pump will create the same problem. 
For the negligible gains, it doesnt make sense to underdrive engine components. Lighten the rotating mass? Hell yes. But dont start underdriving significant (ie, non pwr steering pulley) devices.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

From all of us at http://www.GruvenParts.com, have a safe 4th !!!


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Very bummed I dont have the







for this. 
Bump for you though.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: ABA Lightweight Crank Pulleys - NON UNDERDRIVE - GruvenParts.com (GruvenParts.com)*

Thats purrdy


----------



## K26_aba (Jul 17, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I can't wait for mine to show up!!! three more days! 
The customer service and shipping was top notch also! I think Paul even stayed late to take my order. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (K26_aba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K26_aba* »_I can't wait for mine to show up!!! three more days! 
The customer service and shipping was top notch also! I think Paul even stayed late to take my order. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Always up late








You guys can call pretty much 24/7 with us, we're always ON.








http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks








http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

if only i could pay with lint and good wishes! that thing is super rad! some day! nice work


----------



## K26_aba (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Finally got around to uploading my pics. I couldn't be happier with the product,service and shipping! all I can say is 'dooo eeet'


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Looks nice !!
Wonder if you guys would want a LW or LW underdrive PS pulley ?? LW water pump pulley ??
Lets bling it out...and zoom in on that calendar plees!!


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Anything you can do for us 16v/ABA guys that need 6mm off the backside of the ABA pulley?


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

how about a full serpintean converson for ABA's that dont have power steering or AC? be nice to get all the pullies needed for this set up in one stop shopping, how many mk1's are runing aba's now a days?.... eitehr way i love this product! ill have to biuld up my rabbit jsut so i can use it!
tahnks


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (carsluTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carsluTT* »_how about a full serpintean converson for ABA's that dont have power steering or AC? be nice to get all the pullies needed for this set up in one stop shopping, how many mk1's are runing aba's now a days?.... eitehr way i love this product! ill have to biuld up my rabbit jsut so i can use it!
tahnks

Use the ABF serp belt setup.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (VWn00b)*

Well sell the 1.8T/2.o MKIV pulleys as well


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Ok, I am curious.. 
What is the stock weight, and what is the weight of the lightenened version?
Do you have a vibration dampener built in?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Stock ~ 4 lbs, ours ~ 2 lbs.
Ours is solid, the stock vibration dampener (if you can call it that) is not part of our pulley.
The stock vibration dampener is a ring of hardened rubber that in our experience does anything but reduce vibrations.
You are far better off having a billet pulley with a run out of less than .001" about the rotating axis, then using the stock pulley with run outs over .010" due to the brittle rubber vibration dampener.
The key to smooth engine is having a pulley that is exactly round. The OEM pulley is not manufactured to tolerances ours is (casting process versus CNC machining). Therefore, our pulley has much lower run out, and rides much more true than OEM.
As mentioned, the hardened rubber "vibration dampener" on the OEM pulley does not reduce vibration.
But .... ask on here, many have bought our pulley and have good things to say










_Modified by GruvenParts.com at 7:02 AM 9-16-2008_


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Right on.. thanks for the information!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

sheesh, I'd rock a full set, depending on the price. 
I'd fall over if you could offer anodized in black..


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (DubPhreek)*

We offer a wide variety of surface treatments - chrome, anodize, polish, nickel plate









Help spread the word on the billet hood pull group buy








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3983213


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com











































http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## Nikon Jon (May 2, 2008)

sick price!


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (Nikon Jon)*

Vortex discounts?


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

Did you say thinking about a LW pwr strng pully too?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, we are working on a LW pwr steer pulley too


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_Yes, we are working on a LW pwr steer pulley too








 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (ghoastoflyle)*

bump for the lightweight billet stuff


----------



## K26_aba (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Pencil me in for one


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

You're in


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: ABA Lightweight Crank Pulleys - NON UNDERDRIVE - GruvenParts.com (GruvenParts.com)*

got mine in and on... i did weigh it though not 2lbs less, but it is a little lighter and looks cooler and fits fine
edit* if you do make the other pulleys "ie" power steering and water i will buy











_Modified by Busted Fox WaGeN at 1:57 PM 10-8-2008_


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: ABA Lightweight Crank Pulleys - NON UNDERDRIVE - GruvenParts.com (Busted Fox WaGeN)*

-power steering pulley, 2.0
-alternator pulley, 2.0
-shaved ABA pulley for the 16v/ABA swaps


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

In need of a 2.0 PS pulley to measure, and ALT pulley too. 
Engineering reported weight of OEM pulley 4.1 lbs ours 2 lbs. I will have to double check...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

GruvenParts.com now sells OEM parts we well!!
If you are looking for OEM parts, please contact us via email for complete quote.
[email protected]
http://www.GruvenParts.com
404-556-6663


----------



## MecE2.0 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

a LW crank pulley with no v-belt would be sweet for aba with no p.s. or a/c


_Modified by MecE2.0 at 9:44 PM 10-20-2008_


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We can machine off the V belt part of this pulley if you want. Prob cost +$30 to set up, machine, and re-polish.
LMK if interested ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Almost all OEM parts in stock, too. Call or email to inquire


----------



## koston. (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

So any driver reviews yet? How's this compare with a lw flywheel or such?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Hopefully some of the guys will chime in, we've sold quite a few of these and the pulley is very nice!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Lots more parts in the works, this is only the beginning


----------



## s-rocc (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_We can machine off the V belt part of this pulley if you want. Prob cost +$30 to set up, machine, and re-polish.
LMK if interested ... 

pay more for less? i am interested in this pulley, but have no reason for the v belt. why can't a few changes be made to the cnc programming to simply finish the machining off at the face of the serpentine pulley? it will take less time to produce and use less material. until it is commercially available without it, i can't buy this...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (s-rocc)*

We have already produced the pulleys as shown, to modify them at this point would cost +$30. But you will get exactly what you want and it will be perfect.
Next time we manufacture I will have them build a few without the V belt portion. It may be a while before we machine more though.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## godoveryou (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: ABA Lightweight Crank Pulleys - NON UNDERDRIVE - GruvenParts.com (GruvenParts.com)*

So tell me more about not wanting to under drive most of your accessories in the upper 48 states. 
I could understand not wanting to under drive the water pump near the equator. I could understand not wanting to under drive the alternator near the north or south pole. Way not in most area's again though???
Your battery should provide 400-700 Amps at 12v, MORE THAN ENOUGH to run the cooling fans for HOURS at a stop light. The alternator produces peak power in most applications well under 1700 RPM - at the alternator's pulley, not the engine's, which because of it's usually smaller diameter than the crank pulley is much sooner than 1700 engine RPM. I've under driven my VW water pump nearly a quarter of the stock RPM and at idle in 100 degree days - didn't negatively affect the engine temp. 
I see only two drawbacks to under driving - Lower AC efficiency at idle, and if you run a supercharger that you can't compensate the pulley size for. The upsides are that the accessories usually have one less reason to fail because the bearing speeds are lower, at every RPM. Secondly, while under driving doesn't typically show a gain in peak power levels, they often show slightly more room under the curve at low engine speeds, and with our small engine sizes that's a bonus.
So, remind me again, why wouldn't I want to underdrive? Don't need the cooling capacity required in the equator territories. Don't have the charger concerns of the extreme cold..... I'm a bit lost on this product other than it's light weight. The factory basically has me overdriving my accessories because of territories that I don;t live in... really under driving is just correcting a problem that was a "Generic" answer instead of building destination specific cars.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

It is generally accepted that under-driving accesories such as water pump and alternator could damage the engine if driven under harsh conditions for long periods of time. However, we do offer pulleys that underdrive the pwr steering pump, as we feel that accesory can be driven slower.
But its a personal preference, if you are happy with under-driven components, no one is going to stop you. Its your car and if its working well, great. For non-dragstrip/trailer queens, we just dont recommend it.



_Modified by GruvenParts.com at 9:21 AM 11-29-2008_


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Gimme underdrive PS pulley http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## godoveryou (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_It is generally accepted that under-driving accesories such as water pump and alternator could damage the engine if driven under harsh conditions for long periods of time. However, we do offer pulleys that underdrive the pwr steering pump, as we feel that accesory can be driven slower.
But its a personal preference, if you are happy with under-driven components, no one is going to stop you. Its your car and if its working well, great. For non-dragstrip/trailer queens, we just dont recommend it.

_Modified by GruvenParts.com at 9:21 AM 11-29-2008_

Actually it's not generally accepted, and that's the point. Your right, it is a personal choice, but I don't think misleading people for sales is ethically responsible. I was looking for you to post data to support the initial post. My data comes from the thousands of cars across the country without the problems you detail, not all VW of course. Out of those thousands of cars you will find a FEW in Arizona and like climates that have cooling temps increase at idle, but that is usually resolved with a lower temp thermostat.
I did think of two other exceptions to under driving. If you run a HHO system without a pulse width modulator or large audio components, the GruvenParts pulley is a great idea! But running an under-drive setup certainly won't cause the calamity that is being described if you don't have *extreme* cooling or charging needs.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (godoveryou)*

bump for sunday...IM sent as well.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

I got mine last week. It was so pretty and well made that I didn't want to install it


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Everything is in stock








http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Up








http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for some great parts


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Its all in stock ready to ship








http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Much more in the works, thanks for all suggestions and pls stay tuned. 
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Lots more BILLET on the way : coolant flanges, oil filter flanges, dip stick seals, ect...
Stay tuned, we're turning copious amounts of Alcoa's finest into unbreakable VW and Audi parts








http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for a Monday


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Much more in the works, stay tuned


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for billet








http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for almost friday








http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Help us with new part ideas - just email us, if we build your design, you get FREE PARTS to try out. Cant beat that








[email protected]
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Everything is in stock ready to ship !!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Monday bumpski


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Cheers





























http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Any suggestions for parts you need made?
Pls email me - [email protected]


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_Any suggestions for parts you need made?
Pls email me - [email protected]

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif damn, you guys rock


----------



## Pitsy (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_Any suggestions for parts you need made?
Pls email me - [email protected]

How about hood releases in colors other than chrome or black? Perhaps red?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Sure, we can do most any color you want - just email or call before ordering.








http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## Pitsy (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Word. Now how about a cam for a BBW motor. JK, I'm not holding my breath for that one.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

haha. building a cam is a bit more specialized !! 
I mean...we could do a 1 off cam but it wouldnt be cheap.


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

will you be making a batch of the pulleys without the PS v-belt provision any time soon? if not, i guess i will have to save some extra coin to have it machined off and the crank-side machined down for my 16v.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I will check with shop, they have no plans to reorder for next little while anyways.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

More new parts on the way soon, stay tuned!
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Many new billet parts coming soon, stay tuned


----------



## Vamped (Jan 2, 2003)

You make these for a 16v?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Let me know what you have in mind for 16V. We can make most anything now.








[email protected]


----------



## Vamped (Jan 2, 2003)

IM'd Ya!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Yep, we can make a 16v pulley








Just send us the OEM pulley to measure.
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com
Lots o' billet stuff


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

almost friday bump.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

midweek bump


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Everything is in stock








http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for it being FRY-DAY


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Lots of new parts coming soon, stay tuned (and thanks for patience!)
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## MikeATExclusiveAuto (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

I have the crank pulley, I must say, very nice job paul http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
alot lighter than the stock one and not to mention looks pretty sweet too


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (MikeATExclusiveAuto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeATExclusiveAuto* »_I have the crank pulley, I must say, very nice job paul http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
alot lighter than the stock one and not to mention looks pretty sweet too 

Sweet. Show install pics!
The CNC shop is turning those MK3 lightweight ABA Alt pulleys now, should have them next week so I will send your freebie out to test fit for us.
Help us design parts, you get FREE parts







Cant beat that, right?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Paul. Im in the process of rebuilding a short block right now. Getting tanked, balanced, and having the intermediate shaft lightened/balanced. I'll be swapping over my lw flywheel, lw int shaft pulley, and lw cam gear.....I'll be looking to you for one of these lw crank pulleys. Although I already have a stock VR h20 pulley, I might be interested in your lw pulley as well. Whats your pricing on buying multiple parts? (Im on a budget-oriented rebuild) My goal is for a refreshed low end, but to also increase my engines rev capability above 7000rpms.


----------



## MikeATExclusiveAuto (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

yeah cut us some deals on multiple items









I'll be purchasing the VR waterpump pulley soon and hopefully you'll have that coolant flange made by the time I'm ready to purchase


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MikeATExclusiveAuto)*

Send email letting us know what all parts you guys want, and I will see how we can reduce pricing for multiple items.
[email protected]
Thanks !!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for more billet coming ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for all the orders! Stay tuned for more parts soon.
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump again


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for billet parts


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

All parts in stock


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

New billet parts coming soon


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

More new parts coming soon, we appreciate the vast # of emails and IM suggestions. 
As always, call us or email with any questions about current or future product line.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Up


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Good week for tuning bump


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for more billet parts


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for more parts coming soon!


----------



## vrrrrr (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: ABA Lightweight Crank Pulleys - NON UNDERDRIVE - GruvenParts.com (GruvenParts.com)*


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

PM sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Coming soon :
Adjustable R32/TT rear control arms
1.8T Billet Coolant Flange
Much more ...
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## Red Baron Golf (Jul 18, 2000)

I finally was able to purchase a full set of pulleys from Gruvenparts last year. Paul was great - emailed me to tell me they didn't have the 'good' bearings in stock so it would take a little longer to ship them. Waited about a month or so and finally got the shipping notice. When they arrived - they are exactly as pictured here. Beautiful in every detail and really nice and light.

I haven't yet installed them - will be going in this spring. 

As for ideas, I would love to see you guys produce a short runner intake (like the USRT one that was made for awhile) for those of us that are still rocking the ol' ABA.

Thanks again guys - I love the pulleys and will post a review once installed.


----------

